# 30 Days of the Best Crock Pot Recipes



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

30 Days of the Best Crock Pot Recipes
http://www.itisakeeper.com/9482/30-days-of-the-best-crock-pot-recipe/
1. Crock Pot Ravioli
2. Slow Cooker Mexican Fiesta Chicken
3. Honey Garlic Slow Cooker Chicken
4. Slow Cooker Beer Braised Short Ribs
5. Slow Cooker Lasagna
6. Crock Pot Chili
7. Slow Cooker Italian Pot Roast 
8. Slow Cooker Chicken Parmesan
9. Creamy Italian Slow Cooker Chicken
10. Slow Cooker Venison Stroganoff
11. Slow Cooker Parmesan Pork Roast
12. Slow Cooker Pork Tenderloin
13. Slow Cooker Pulled Pork BBQ
14. Slow Cooker Pulled Pork Tacos with Sriracha Slaw and Candy Sauce
15. Slow Cooker Salisbury Steak
16. Slow Cooker Sloppy Steak
17. Sticky Slow Cooker Chicken
18. Sweet and Spicy Slow Cooker Pork Chops
19. Slow Cooker Turkey and Stuffing
20. Creole Pork Tenderloin
21. Easy Slow Cooker Pulled Pork
22. Crock Pot Chicken Tacos
23. Creamy Slow Cooker Chicken Pasta
24. Slow Cooker Three Bean Beef and Chili
25. Southwestern Turkey Chili
26. Crockpot French Dip Sandwiches
27. Sweet n Spicy Slow Cooker Mango Chicken 
28. Slow Cooker Chicken Pot Pie
29. Slow Cooker Cubano Sliders
30. Slow Cooker Chicken Cacciatore


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I have bookmarked the page and sent the web address to my daughter.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for the recipes! I will put them to good use.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm always looking for crock pot recipes and finding very few that appeal to me but there are a few here I'd like to try. Thanks.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you. Reminded me that I have a pot roast in the slow cooker.
I use slow cooker bags in my crock pot--very little clean-up.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I'm always looking for crock pot recipes and finding very few that appeal to me but there are a few here I'd like to try. Thanks.


Perhaps this link might help you to find some that you may like.... http://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=the+best+crock+pot+recipes


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> Perhaps this link might help you to find some that you may like.... http://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=the+best+crock+pot+recipes


Thanks! There are hundreds of recipes on those pages - you'd think I'd be able to find something, wouldn't you? I need to take some time and go through them looking at ingredients.

My biggest problem is that, as much as I hate dried out food, the sauces one gets with a crock pot meal are usually a little heavy for the way we eat. We're not health food junkies by any stretch of the imagination but I tend to lean towards baked and roasted meats and fish and steamed veggies. Plus, I'm lactose intolerant so if I'm doing anything with milk or cream I need to substitute or rely on dairy pills like Lactaid which don't always do the trick. Soups do work and pot roasts are what I fall back on. If I find any hits, I'll post them.


----------

